# passports!



## jojo

Of course, just when we think we've got all our paperwork, NIEs, residencias upto date, I then notice that mine and the kids passports all run out in June!!! Not sure how to do it yet, altho I may cheat and send them back with the OH (thats not legal is it??!!) What is the correct way when we live here and ............. how much???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

You get them through the British Embassy in Madrid. Just download the form and send it off by registered mail as instructed. I did mine last year and it cost about 150 euros, of which 30 was for the courier.

http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/passports/how-to-apply/spain

Be careful to get the right sort of photos - mine got sent back because there was writing on the back of the photographic paper.


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> You get them through the British Embassy in Madrid. Just download the form and send it off by registered mail as instructed. I did mine last year and it cost about 150 euros, of which 30 was for the courier.
> 
> How to apply from Spain
> 
> Be careful to get the right sort of photos - mine got sent back because there was writing on the back of the photographic paper.


HOW MUCH???? Is that each???


Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain

You got an Offex or Easypost agent nearby?? They will give you the forms including a DHL form to get them posted back to you and then courier them 'recorded' to the embassy in Madrid. They charge something like €29 for the first person, but then only €6 per person in the same package, and you pay the passport fee direct to the embassy with a card (form also included). I did my daughter's in the autumn - took 2 weeks, the embassy sent me an email saying it was being processed and then dispatched, turned up the next day with DHL. Recommend it.


----------



## fourgotospain

Passport fees now are about €90 each? Less for kids though....


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> HOW MUCH???? Is that each???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


They've gone up since I got mine! Quote fom the Embassy website:


Passport fees in Spain are: 

Adult passport

32-page passport - €160
48 page passport - €193
Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16

Child Passport 
Child passport (32 pages) - €102
Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> They've gone up since I got mine! Quote fom the Embassy website:
> 
> 
> Passport fees in Spain are:
> 
> Adult passport
> 
> 32-page passport - €160
> 48 page passport - €193
> Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16
> 
> Child Passport
> Child passport (32 pages) - €102
> Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16


:faint:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> HOW MUCH???? Is that each???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


oh yeah!!!


from that link



> Passport fees in Spain are:
> 
> Adult passport
> 
> * 32-page passport - €160
> * 48 page passport - €193
> * Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16
> 
> Child Passport
> 
> * Child passport (32 pages) - €102
> * Return delivery - Mainland Spain €13, Canaries €16


----------



## fourgotospain

OMOG that HAS gone up! Jo, you'll just have to stay put for a few years


----------



## jojo

What happens if you simply dont renew them????? I will, I have to. But I just wondered.....

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Do one a month... spread the cost.


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> What happens if you simply dont renew them????? I will, I have to. But I just wondered.....
> 
> Jo xxx


You won't be able to enter or leave the UK. You would only be able to leave Spain if you were entering another country covered by the Schengen agreement.
Schengen Area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> What happens if you simply dont renew them????? I will, I have to. But I just wondered.....
> 
> Jo xxx


Not sure but I think it's a legal requirement to have a valid passport whilst out of the UK . I think Spanish regs require you to have one. I know it was the case in the CR.


----------



## jojo

So can I get OH to bring back the UK paperwork, fill it in, do the photos as tho we're in the UK, and then get OH to post them off in the UK and get them returned to our UK address for him to bring back here??? Is that going to be cheaper???

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> So can I get OH to bring back the UK paperwork, fill it in, do the photos as tho we're in the UK, and then get OH to post them off in the UK and get them returned to our UK address for him to bring back here??? Is that going to be cheaper???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I know a lot of people who have done it that way. There's a possibility that you could be called in for an interview but I've never heard of anyone who has.
Table of passport fees, how to pay and refunds : Directgov - Travel and transport


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> So can I get OH to bring back the UK paperwork, fill it in, do the photos as tho we're in the UK, and then get OH to post them off in the UK and get them returned to our UK address for him to bring back here??? Is that going to be cheaper???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I am pretty sure it would save you a lot of money that way. I have to do my son's too - it has already run out. It was weird using it the last 2 years anyway as he was only 3 or 4 months when he first got it so the photo didnt look him at all aged 5!


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> Do one a month... spread the cost.


that's pretty much what we did - I had to get mine, but we left the kids' until later & they did actually expire

that didn't cause any problems, although it would have if we'd wanted to go anywhere during that time, obviously

now mine, dh's & the kids' will all need to be renewed at different times


----------



## 90199

I would go to Plan B send them back with OH, it might work out cheaper,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I know a lot of people who have done it that way. There's a possibility that you could be called in for an interview but I've never heard of anyone who has.
> Table of passport fees, how to pay and refunds : Directgov - Travel and transport


Just a little tip with passports... i got caught out. I went to one of the photo booths to get my piccy (renewed through madrid). The photo was returned and rejected because of the background which aparently wasn´t the right shade of white and also the size of my head (say nothing). Aparently the Spanish requirements for photos is not as strict as the UK.

Therefore I would advise you to do what I did.... go to a photo shop where they do passport photos and mae it clear it is for a UK passport. I found a very helpful little Spanish shop who immediately knew exactly how they wanted it and the new photo was accepted without a problem!


----------



## gus-lopez

You can apply up to 9 months in advance of it expiring & it will be added on.


----------



## Alcalaina

steve_in_spain said:


> Just a little tip with passports... i got caught out. I went to one of the photo booths to get my piccy (renewed through madrid). The photo was returned and rejected because of the background which aparently wasn´t the right shade of white and also the size of my head (say nothing). Aparently the Spanish requirements for photos is not as strict as the UK.
> 
> Therefore I would advise you to do what I did.... go to a photo shop where they do passport photos and mae it clear it is for a UK passport. I found a very helpful little Spanish shop who immediately knew exactly how they wanted it and the new photo was accepted without a problem!


The requirements are spelt out here: they are a different size to the ones needed for Spanish documents so you can't use a photobooth.

http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/4758385/Passport_photographs.pdf


----------



## MaidenScotland

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I know a lot of people who have done it that way. There's a possibility that you could be called in for an interview but I've never heard of anyone who has.
> Table of passport fees, how to pay and refunds : Directgov - Travel and transport




Ahhh now I was called to Glasgow for an interview and had to sign a declaration that my photo had been taken in the previous six months...must admit it was a fantastic photo


----------



## Alcalaina

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh now I was called to Glasgow for an interview and had to sign a declaration that my photo had been taken in the previous six months...must admit it was a fantastic photo


Lucky you, I look like a horse in mine!


----------



## Alcalaina

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I know a lot of people who have done it that way. There's a possibility that you could be called in for an interview but I've never heard of anyone who has.
> Table of passport fees, how to pay and refunds : Directgov - Travel and transport


£77.50 as opposed to €160 - that's a massive difference! Are we paying for all that champagne at the British Embassy?


----------



## 90199

Alcalaina said:


> £77.50 as opposed to €160 - that's a massive difference! Are we paying for all that champagne at the British Embassy?


That is, or is almost a return fare!! Makes one wonder about Spanish citizenship


----------



## MaidenScotland

Alcalaina said:


> Lucky you, I look like a horse in mine!




My driving licence one is even better.. I did it from Cairo but I did get a member of the British Embassy to sign a statement that it is me


----------



## xicoalc

Hepa said:


> That is, or is almost a return fare!! Makes one wonder about Spanish citizenship


Indeed! 

It is absolutely crazy. And if you want to call to enquire about progress or anything you have to pay a premuin rate number. They really fleece us out here. If you are going to the UK there is an option for a "while you wait" service. I am not sure of the cost and whether it is cheaper than going through Madrid. I know its available in London, Peterborough and Liverpool (maybe more places).


----------



## Alcalaina

There is an office in Malaga, but I don't know if you can get your passport done there. Might be worth a phone call though.

British Consulate
Edificio Eurocom, Bloque Sur
Calle Mauricio Moro Pareto 2-2°
29006 Málaga
Spain


Phone:
(34) 95 235 23 00


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> There is an office in Malaga, but I don't know if you can get your passport done there. Might be worth a phone call though.
> 
> British Consulate
> Edificio Eurocom, Bloque Sur
> Calle Mauricio Moro Pareto 2-2°
> 29006 Málaga
> Spain
> 
> 
> Phone:
> (34) 95 235 23 00


it has to be done in Madrid now - 'local' embassies can only issue emergency ones


we're lucky really - in Italy they have to send theirs to Paris!!


----------



## jimenato

steve_in_spain said:


> Indeed!
> 
> It is absolutely crazy. And if you want to call to enquire about progress or anything you have to pay a premuin rate number. They really fleece us out here. If you are going to the UK there is an option for a "while you wait" service. I am not sure of the cost and whether it is cheaper than going through Madrid. I know its available in London, Peterborough and Liverpool (maybe more places).


We did that last year in Newport. It is expensive - over £100 each.


----------



## gus-lopez

Nothing enrages me more than the difference in costs of passports. There is absolutely no excuse for it. Even in the UK , the 'same day service' is now £129,50 ! I paid £70 in 2002 ,so that's an increase of 85% . Ours are not due until early 2013 so it's likely to rise again before then. As Steve points out that if you need to ring them , both here & in the UK it's premium rate numbers only ! Sorry , I don't do premium rate never have done nor will I ever . Going back is out of the question as well ; I could just about manage it for my daughters ( but it would have to be desperate ! ) but nothing else whatsoever. I've thought about doing them from the UK but with my luck they'd call me in , or there would be something wrong with the forms !
I have seriously considered changing to spanish nationality as the 10 years will be up before the passports are due but it takes about a year to complete as I understand.
If the spanish can issue a passport for 20 €'s , why is it so expensive here for us & also in the UK ?


----------



## gus-lopez

jimenato said:


> We did that last year in Newport. It is expensive - over £100 each.


We did that in 2002 ; Anyway they are talking about closing down that one as a 'cost cutting ' measure. :nono:


----------



## nigele2

gus-lopez said:


> If the spanish can issue a passport for 20 €'s , why is it so expensive here for us & also in the UK ?


Well just look at Spain and there's your answer 

A couple of points:

Interviews I believe are unlikely. It says on one gov site they are only for new applications. Although I can understand applications from abroad being carefully watched.

I'm not sure the price is very high for such an important document and the efforts to prevent them getting into the wrong hands. 70 years of cover for less than a thousand pounds


----------



## xicoalc

gus-lopez said:


> As Steve points out that if you need to ring them , both here & in the UK it's premium rate numbers only ! Sorry , I don't do premium rate never have done nor will I ever .


The premium number is becaue they use a 3rd party call handling company (Pearsons I believe) to answer the calls. They claim that the premium number is to cover the cost. Surely the horrendous price of the passport should cover the cost!

In fairness... the guys and girls they have answering the phones, considering they are a 3rd party company are very helpful and know their stuff... just a shame its a rip off to speak to them!


----------



## Donna773

jojo said:


> What happens if you simply dont renew them????? I will, I have to. But I just wondered.....
> 
> Jo xxx


I presume you'd just have to stay in Spain, Jo. How terrible when you could be enjoying the dcelightful way-below-zero temperature here in Manchester tonight. Roll on next Wednesday - I'm coming home! :clap2: Unless we're snowed in again by then, that is.:help:


----------



## lynn

I've got to get mine and the kids done by June as well Jo... I've heard that Woodies in Los Boliches can handle it?? but I haven't yet followed it up. Will let you know x


----------



## Caz.I

lynn said:


> I've got to get mine and the kids done by June as well Jo... I've heard that Woodies in Los Boliches can handle it?? but I haven't yet followed it up. Will let you know x


I have heard that too, although havent done it yet. I think he checks everything and makes sure everything is ok, including the photos, and sends it off. Not sure, but think it may be cheaper as far as the courier is concerned.


----------



## natalieml

lynn said:


> I've got to get mine and the kids done by June as well Jo... I've heard that Woodies in Los Boliches can handle it?? but I haven't yet followed it up. Will let you know x


Hi Lynn,

I need to get jamie's photo done ideally this evening - any news on Woodies in Los Boliches? Apparently the Spanish Booths don't meet the UK requirements!! Bah!


----------



## natalieml

I need to get my son's pasport renewed. Photos now need to be on light cream or light grey background and must:•be in colour, not black and white
•be identical
•be taken within the last month
•be 45 millimetres high x 35 millimetres wide - this is the standard size when you have a passport photo taken in a photo booth or studio (you should not trim a larger photograph to meet this condition)
•be clear and in sharp focus, with a clear difference between your face and the background
•be taken against a plain cream or plain light grey background
•not show you with red-eye
•be of you facing forward and looking straight at the camera

Any ideas of a photo shop in Benalmadena/Fuengy/Torremlinos that can help??


----------



## xicoalc

Talking of passports, found this great spoof of airline on BBc iPlayer... one clip with the "immigration" officer showed an asian man trying to get into the UK with a passport showing a photo of a girl... very funny... couldnt find that one on iPlayer but found this one, thought you might like!

If you get a chance, and liked little britain, and liked airline and airport you must watch this series its hillarious!


----------



## Caz.I

natalieml said:


> I need to get my son's pasport renewed. Photos now need to be on light cream or light grey background and must:•be in colour, not black and white
> •be identical
> •be taken within the last month
> •be 45 millimetres high x 35 millimetres wide - this is the standard size when you have a passport photo taken in a photo booth or studio (you should not trim a larger photograph to meet this condition)
> •be clear and in sharp focus, with a clear difference between your face and the background
> •be taken against a plain cream or plain light grey background
> •not show you with red-eye
> •be of you facing forward and looking straight at the camera
> 
> Any ideas of a photo shop in Benalmadena/Fuengy/Torremlinos that can help??


There used to be one opposite the Casa de la Cultura in Fuengi (same street as train station) in direction of Marbella. Also, one on other main street (where church square is) on left straight after square. And one on main street going from train station in direction of Malaga, on left before OpenCorr. If you explain what you need, they might be helpful. As far as I know, Woodys dont do photos, just the admin side of passports. 

Let me know how you get on, have to do my son's soon!

Good luck!


----------



## natalieml

Hmmm apparently a Spanish Booth will not do the job! Wrong size and not the right background. Grrrrrr. There is a photoshop in MIramar calloed Fotoprix so I am going to see if they can help at all. I'll let you know.





Caz.I said:


> There used to be one opposite the Casa de la Cultura in Fuengi (same street as train station) in direction of Marbella. Also, one on other main street (where church square is) on left straight after square. And one on main street going from train station in direction of Malaga, on left before OpenCorr. If you explain what you need, they might be helpful. As far as I know, Woodys dont do photos, just the admin side of passports.
> 
> Let me know how you get on, have to do my son's soon!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Caz.I

natalieml said:


> Hmmm apparently a Spanish Booth will not do the job! Wrong size and not the right background. Grrrrrr. There is a photoshop in MIramar calloed Fotoprix so I am going to see if they can help at all. I'll let you know.


I know but the places I mentioned are not photo booths - they are professional photographers, but they can do passport photos too and not that expensively. Normally, they will do them the smaller size that the Spanish passports have but I thought that they would be able to do them the size you wanted. Anyway, I hope you got it sorted.


----------



## country boy

We just went into our nearest Photographers shop in Cartama Estacion. Told him we wanted passport photos especially for Britain, He new all about the requirements even tho we had gone prepared with the dimensions etc, it was done and we were out in about ten minutes, all for €8. They were accepted in Madrid no probs. and the whole thing, start to finish, doing it all ourselves took ten days and cost€151 each plus €13 courier charge, total €315 plus the photos!


----------



## xicoalc

country boy said:


> We just went into our nearest Photographers shop in Cartama Estacion. Told him we wanted passport photos especially for Britain, He new all about the requirements even tho we had gone prepared with the dimensions etc, it was done and we were out in about ten minutes, all for €8. They were accepted in Madrid no probs. and the whole thing, start to finish, doing it all ourselves took ten days and cost€151 each plus €13 courier charge, total €315 plus the photos!


I did the same with a little photographers locally. As soon as I said for British Passport he knew what to do and the photos were accepted by Madrid.  Horahh for little spanish photo shops!


----------



## natalieml

steve_in_spain said:


> I did the same with a little photographers locally. As soon as I said for British Passport he knew what to do and the photos were accepted by Madrid.  Horahh for little spanish photo shops!


There is an excellent photo shop in Miramar centre that has all the UK requirements for passport photos. However, this is Spain and the UK passport office have changed the photo requirements. The photo needs to be on light cream or light grey background and all the photo shops here can only take photos on a white background. This is OK if you apply through Madrid but if you apply in the UK it is unlikely it will be accepted. I went ahead and had the photos taken on white background and am going to take my chances. My backup plan is that if t gets returned to me then I will take a cream sheet with me to the photo shop. LOL Watch this space .....


----------



## Turtles

For anyone who is in Madrid, you should know that there is a photo booth inside the UK consulate. It looks the same as any other Spanish machine, but presumably is approved for official documents. If you are there you can also ask the person at the counter to comment on the acceptability of your pictures before you hand over the (immense amount of) money.


----------



## lynn

Caz.I said:


> There used to be one opposite the Casa de la Cultura in Fuengi (same street as train station) in direction of Marbella. Also, one on other main street (where church square is) on left straight after square. And one on main street going from train station in direction of Malaga, on left before OpenCorr. If you explain what you need, they might be helpful. As far as I know, Woodys dont do photos, just the admin side of passports.
> 
> Let me know how you get on, have to do my son's soon!
> 
> Good luck!


I've just popped in to Woody's in Los Boliches, and they are very helpful. They can help you fill in the form as well as taking you to the photoshop to make sure the pics are correct. Then it is sent to Madrid. The only thing they can't do is the countersignature bit... Make sure you go down in the mornings though (10am -1pmish).


----------



## Caz.I

lynn said:


> I've just popped in to Woody's in Los Boliches, and they are very helpful. They can help you fill in the form as well as taking you to the photoshop to make sure the pics are correct. Then it is sent to Madrid. The only thing they can't do is the countersignature bit... Make sure you go down in the mornings though (10am -1pmish).


Thanks Lynn. Will do. It is still on my 'to do' list - along with a million other things!


----------



## inysteve

*Passport Renewal*

Jo, there is a place in Bonaza Square, Benalmadena called Dave´s books, they offer a service for renewing passports,


----------



## John41005

Hello all,

First post ;-)

I'm at that time in my life where I have to renew my passport. What a pain.

I have found out that my photos for the new passport don't have to countersigned, but what about section 9 in the C1 application form. Has anyone not bothered getting it countersigned?

Thanks

John


----------



## xabiaxica

John41005 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post ;-)
> 
> I'm at that time in my life where I have to renew my passport. What a pain.
> 
> I have found out that my photos for the new passport don't have to countersigned, but what about section 9 in the C1 application form. Has anyone not bothered getting it countersigned?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


we had ours countersigned -afaik you have to have it countersigned

if you look at note 7 here http://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/form-c1-notes.pdf I can't see anywhere it says it doesn't have to be countersigned


----------



## John41005

Nice one!

I know quite a few Spanish (EU citizen) civil servants, so I suppose one of them could countersign for me.

Regarding the photos; I got an e-mail from the passport office telling me that if I my appearance hadn't changed much, I wouldn't have to have them signed.

Cheers

John


----------



## xabiaxica

John41005 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I know quite a few Spanish (EU citizen) civil servants, so I suppose one of them could countersign for me.
> 
> Regarding the photos; I got an e-mail from the passport office telling me that if I my appearance hadn't changed much, I wouldn't have to have them signed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


yes, I know you don't necessarily have to have the photo signed - just the application itself


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> we had ours countersigned -afaik you have to have it countersigned
> 
> if you look at note 7 here http://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/form-c1-notes.pdf I can't see anywhere it says it doesn't have to be countersigned


No, I think you will find that this is incorrect - you only have to have photos countersigned for a NEW passport or if your appearance has substantially altered.

See here

[*Who needs to sign it*
Usually, only you need to sign it if you are applying to renew your passport.
However, if your appearance is very different from the photo in your current or last passport, you should get your form countersigned at section 10.]


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> No, I think you will find that this is incorrect - you only have to have photos countersigned for a NEW passport or if your appearance has substantially altered.
> 
> See here
> 
> [*Who needs to sign it*
> Usually, only you need to sign it if you are applying to renew your passport.
> However, if your appearance is very different from the photo in your current or last passport, you should get your form countersigned at section 10.]


but as that's from the directgov site & applies to getting a passport when resident in the UK - does it apply to Spain?

the attached is a screenshot from the UKINSPAIN site - the pdf of notes for getting a passport when resident in Spain

http://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/form-c1-notes.pdf

it doesn't say anywhere in those notes that you don't have to get a countersignature


----------



## John41005

Hi,

Thanks for the feedback.

This is from the e-mail that I got:

__________________________________

[email protected] 

If you just wish to to renew your passport
- it is not damaged
- does not need to have any details changed
- your appearance has not changed considerably since your current passport was issued-

You will not require a countersignature.

_________________________________________

I reckon that on the day it really depends on who picks up your application.

Anyway, since I know who and can sign it for me, she may as well sign a photo just to avoid problems. 

I'll let you know what happens.

¡Que tengas un buen día!

John


----------



## mazlester

My husband has just renewed his and he didn't get his countersigned. It took 3 weeks to get his new passport!


----------



## John41005

Hello All,

Well, I sent the application on 2nd March. My old passport was returned to me on 13th and my nice new chipped passport arrived yesterday, 15th. 

It cost €185. I dread to think how much it will cost after the next strike.

Anyway, raining here this morning in Seville. Haven't seen that stuff for quite a while.

John


----------



## Pesky Wesky

John41005 said:


> It cost €185. I dread to think how much it will cost after the next strike.
> 
> Anyway, raining here this morning in Seville. Haven't seen that stuff for quite a while.
> 
> John





> It cost €185. I dread to think how much it will cost after the next strike.


What do you mean?

Congratulations on the rain by the way. We _really_ need some here.


----------



## John41005

I think it was a year or two years ago when the passport staff went on strike, I think regarding pensions. Shortly after that the government gave them what they wanted and the price of a passport went through the roof.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

John41005 said:


> I think it was a year or two years ago when the passport staff went on strike, I think regarding pensions. Shortly after that the government gave them what they wanted and the price of a passport went through the roof.


Oh dear.
Mine runs out in June.
I presume you're talking about UK workers. Is there a strike on the horizon?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Congratulations on the rain by the way. We _really_ need some here.


I can't see why a strike would make any difference :confused2:


I saw on the news this morning that there's a fair bit of rain expected in the south & west today - none near us though & we could do with some too

apparently we _might _get some on Tuesday


----------



## xabiaxica

that will teach me to start writing a post, do something else & come back to it...........


so the prices went up after a UK passport office strike? is that it?

mine has about 8 years to run & my dds' have about 3

I'm sure they'll have gone up _a lot _by then 


mind you, they'll both be over 16 by then so at least they will get 10 year passports


----------



## John41005

I don't think they are planning another one, at the moment. After the last agreement they should be happy for a while.

Pesky Wesky, you should renew your passport asap. Some airlines won't allow to travel with six months or less left on your passport. Some countries won't allow you to enter with nine or less.

Still raining


----------



## Pesky Wesky

John41005 said:


> I don't think they are planning another one, at the moment. After the last agreement they should be happy for a while.
> 
> Pesky Wesky, you should renew your passport asap. Some airlines won't allow to travel with six months or less left on your passport. Some countries won't allow you to enter with nine or less.
> 
> Still raining


Whatttt!
Tell me about the UK asap.
My mum's in hospital and I'll have to make frequent trips. I'm going at Easter and don't have enough time to renew it now. When should I do it?
I live near Madrid so I can drop it off. That might make it quicker, mightn't it?


----------



## jojo

John41005 said:


> Pesky Wesky, you should renew your passport asap. Some airlines won't allow to travel with six months or less left on your passport. Some countries won't allow you to enter with nine or less.
> 
> Still raining


I travelled back to the UK to get my passport renewed THE DAY BEFORE it expired. I think the six month thing is if you're travelling outside the EU

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whatttt!
> Tell me about the UK asap.
> My mum's in hospital and I'll have to make frequent trips. I'm going at Easter and don't have enough time to renew it now. When should I do it?
> I live near Madrid so I can drop it off. That might make it quicker, mightn't it?


I'd sort it out as soon as you get back after Easter if I were you

having said that I've travelled into the UK (& back) on mine when it only had a couple of weeks left on it without a problem - but you never know when you'll come up against a 'jobsworth'


if you had to travel urgently while it was away you can get an emergency passport from the consulate


----------



## John41005

Oh! Menos mal.

The last time I flew, the person at the desk pointed out that there were only six months left on it, so I took the hint.


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I travelled back to the UK to get my passport renewed THE DAY BEFORE it expired. I think the six month thing is if you're travelling outside the EU
> 
> Jo xxx


they probably wouldn't have let you travel TO Spain though - although if you have proof that you're a Spanish resident I guess they ought to.............


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> they probably wouldn't have let you travel TO Spain though - although if you have proof that you're a Spanish resident I guess they ought to.............



Apparently they would because you dont need a passport to live in Spain and they are aware that you can renew it from Spain. I asked a "so called expert" (a pilot??) all this when I was in a similar situation

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Apparently they would because you dont need a passport to live in Spain and they are aware that you can renew it from Spain. I asked a "so called expert" (a pilot??) all this when I was in a similar situation
> 
> Jo xxx


that's what I meant - but if it had been for a holiday I dare say they wouldn't - shouldn't in fact


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> that's what I meant - but if it had been for a holiday I dare say they wouldn't - shouldn't in fact



It would be a dumb thing to do if you knew your passport was going to run out mid holiday and I'm sure that passport control would point that out on an outward flight??! 

Out of interest (or not lol), apparently Britain is the only EU country that requires passports to enter another EU country - something to do with the British people objecting to ID cards ???????

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> It would be a dumb thing to do if you knew your passport was going to run out mid holiday and I'm sure that passport control would point that out on an outward flight??!
> 
> Out of interest (or not lol), apparently Britain is the only EU country that requires passports to enter another EU country - something to do with the British people objecting to ID cards ???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


yes, because the national ID card sort of acts as a passport for the EU. YOu would have to show that instead if asked.

was it last year or the year before that the UK made ID cards available as a sort of trial??

they could/can be used as ID to travel in the EU


oddly - my dd is going on a trip to Germany next month & teh school has recommended that all students, even Spanish nationals with ID cards, travel on a proper passport


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> It would be a dumb thing to do if you knew your passport was going to run out mid holiday and I'm sure that passport control would point that out on an outward flight??!
> 
> Out of interest (or not lol), apparently Britain is the only EU country that requires passports to enter another EU country - something to do with the British people objecting to ID cards ???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


You have to do online check in a lot of the time, and they wont accept you if your passport is about to run out.

I think the borders thing is down to us not signing the Schengen agreement, which is all about free passage etc


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> You have to do online check in a lot of the time, and they wont accept you if your passport is about to run out.


I booked my flight and checked in on line the week before (a week before my passport expired), but then I am British and was flying back to Britain, in fact I was flying back with the sole purpose of renewing it!?

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> yes, because the national ID card sort of acts as a passport for the EU. YOu would have to show that instead if asked.
> 
> was it last year or the year before that the UK made ID cards available as a sort of trial??
> 
> they could/can be used as ID to travel in the EU
> 
> 
> oddly - my dd is going on a trip to Germany next month & teh school has recommended that all students, even Spanish nationals with ID cards, travel on a proper passport


the UK ID card scheme has been scrapped & all those issued , to people who paid £30 , have been rescinded !! Whether they know it or not !

See here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8707355.stm

From Jan. 21st 2011.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identity_Cards_Act_2006


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> the UK ID card scheme has been scrapped & all those issued , to people who paid £30 , have been rescinded !! Whether they know it or not !
> 
> See here:
> 
> BBC News - Identity cards scheme will be axed 'within 100 days'
> 
> From Jan. 21st 2011.
> Identity Cards Act 2006 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


well I'm glad I didn't sneakily use my dad's address to get one now!!!

I knew you couldn't get them any more - I didn't know you couldn't use one if you had bought one!


that's out of order


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> well I'm glad I didn't sneakily use my dad's address to get one now!!!
> 
> I knew you couldn't get them any more - I didn't know you couldn't use one if you had bought one!
> 
> 
> that's out of order


Someone I know is still using his as ID here in Spain - whether it's been rescinded or not, it's still a useful piece of ID.


----------

